# What Part of Global Warming you don't like ?



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweating from dragging my deer out of the woods in my T Shirt during muzzle loading season .
Cleaning fish the day I catch them because they won't keep overnight because they are not frozen .
Waking up in the middle of the night because I keep seeing polar bears swimming and swimmming swimmmmmmming .


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Standing waste deep in a river in 50 degree temps on December 29th fishing for Steelhead (also a plus) when I should be standing on the water looking through an 8" hole waiting for a Walleye to hit my Vibee.


Wes


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

....still catching channel cats like its mid fall.....worrying i might have to bust out the mower again...... actually like the channel action though


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Similar to Steelhauler...........standing on the dam at the Ohio river today in a t shirt, when I should've been sitting on a 5 gallon bucket looking at my Vexilar and hoping the fish about to hit my lure thru the ice, is a walleye and not a bluegill.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that i jumped the gun and winterized my boat before we had ice..thats what i dont like about global warming..if this is global warming? hummmm?might just be the natural cycle? hummmm?


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

ezbite said:


> that i jumped the gun and winterized my boat before we had ice..thats what i dont like about global warming..if this is global warming? hummmm?might just be the natural cycle? hummmm?


Global warming is global warming. It may very well be a natural cycle, but it is still global warming.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The part of Global warming theory I don't like is that I feel it may be a scam.

If you remember the explosion of the volcano in the Phillipines a few years back, you might also know that it spewed enough gas and ash into the atmosphere to equal 10 years of manmade pollutants. Yet it seemed to have little if any warming effects on the Worlds atmosphere.

I saw a report recently warning that domestic animals produced more methane emissions than all other pollutants combined. If this has a negative effect on our weather I suppose we will all have to be vegetarians.

According to my learning the Earth has been through several cycles of hot climate and cold climate. Most of which occurred before men walked the earth. If there actually is global warming, I doubt that man can control it.

The next cold bitter winter we will be back talking about Global cooling or the El Ninio' winds.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Ok, without getting really deep into this:

Let's assume it is a scam. My question is, to what end? Who stands to make piles of cash off of the reaction to perceived global warming?

Now, lets assume it's real. Who stands to make piles of money by getting people to believe it is a scam?

.......

Secondly, the VAST majority of climatologists believe that global warming (which by the way cannot be successfully argued against, the Earth IS getting warmer) is not due to an outside influence, such as the sun being hotter (the sun is a little hotter than a few hundred years ago). A majority (notice no longer a vast majority) of climatologists conclude, based on their studies, that humans are responsible for at least 50% of the global warming problem. This would include all methane emissions from cows since cows weren't exactly walking the Earth in the same numbers 500 years ago.

In any case, saying that "domestic animals produced more methane emissions than all other pollutants combined" is a HUGELY BROAD statement. Globally, livestock produce more *methane* than any other source of *methane*. However, methane (while a much more potent greenhouse gas than CO2) is dwarfed as a percentage (9%) of total greenhouse gas production worldwide. 82% of greenhouse gases produced worldwide is CO2 related to burning fossil fuels. 

.......

Thirdly, if you are talking about Mt. Pinataubo which erupted in 1991 and caused the largest ash cloud in a few hundred years then you are right. The short term effect of volcanic emissions is actually a global cooling effect because of the aerosolized ash, rock etc. which causes a worldwide haze and blocks out a portion of the sun's light and heat which would have otherwise reached the Earth. Furthermore, the volcano also pumps out huge amounts (and these are truly stupefyingly large amounts) of Sulfur Dioxide. SO2 chemically reacts with the atmosphere to form a stratospheric haze which then reflects more light and heat back into space. This again, will cause cooling. The entire earth cooled by about 1/2 a degree F during the 2 to three years after Pinataubo. The Mississippi floods of 1993 are attributed (by some folks) to Pinataubo effects.

Along with all this nice global cooling is the acid rain Sulfur Dioxide causes, so no calling for increased SO2 emissions 

The pollutants that people believe cause global warming include CO2, Nitrous Oxides, Methane, HFCs and PFCs. Volcanoes aren't so much into those chemicals as they are particulate and SO2. Neither of which are implicated in global warming.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice report Onion ! I hate to see the Polar Bears become extinct. I wouldn't mind if the Brown Recluse would become extinct though !


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Onion said:


> A majority (notice no longer a vast majority) of climatologists conclude, based on their studies, that humans are responsible for at least 50% of the global warming problem. This would include all methane emissions from cows since cows weren't exactly walking the Earth in the same numbers 500 years ago.
> 
> In any case, saying that "domestic animals produced more methane emissions than all other pollutants combined" is a HUGELY BROAD statement. Globally, livestock produce more *methane* than any other source of *methane*.



Onion, you either have too much time on your hands to research this or you are a candidate for mensa! Your complete disertation is impressive, but...

...at the risk of you actually knowing the answer to this rhetorical question, I ask...what effect would a T-Rex fart have on the atmoshere?  Ceraintly bigger and worse than a few cows combined! Ice Age or air pollution...what really killed the dinos?  

In a world where everything seems to have a catchy title, in my uneducated opinion, "global warming" is nothing more than that. As katfish mentioned, I think our planet cycles up and down and we are experiencing an up cycle. That is not to say we should act wrecklessly and ignore our polluting emissions, but is the impact really warming the globe? Okay, so a few ice caps are dropping off...how bad will it get before the global temps drop a little??

Ah yes, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Samjw08 (Nov 23, 2006)

Those are all good points but Global Warming is not the cause for our weather right now I think i heard In the past 15 - 20 years the average temperature in any place has only gotten warmer .5 - 1 Degree Fahrenheit if global warming was the cause for having no winter right now we would be burning up and the poles would be melted in 2 - 4 years


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know much about this global warming thing,but every time the guy in my parts department rips a big fart it usually starts to rain within 10 mins. or so!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you think global warmin is bad?! just wait till our LONG OVERDUE magnetic poles decide to flip!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I heard this warming trend here is due to EL Nimo , which is due to one of the ocean heating up 1 to 3 degrees warmer than it should be . Who cares they say they have caught all of the big fish out of the oceans anyways and I only fish for the big ones . So I am gonig to check both of the big ponds off of my list of places to fish .


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Catching 5 dozen nightcrawlers on December 31 in the rain.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Weatherby said:


> Catching 5 dozen nightcrawlers on December 31 in the rain.


i looked lastnight didnt see any


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Onion said:


> Ok, without getting really deep into this:
> 
> Let's assume it is a scam. My question is, to what end? Who stands to make piles of cash off of the reaction to perceived global warming?
> 
> ...


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm hardly an expert, but I don't think there was much consensus on "global cooling." I think it was something like "Y2K" that a few fringe scientists/experts coined and the media ran with. 

As fisharder and onion mention, science points out that we are in a period of warming. And not warming that is a part of a 5,10,100, or even 1000 year cycle as can be seen by looking at a graph of global temperatures over the past few thousand years.

I would argue that if the true cause were something like volcanoes, there would be a steady upward trend to average temperatures from the time volcanoes began. There hasn't. Again, I'm no expert, but I don't think there has been a ridiculous increase in volcanic activity in the past 50 years the temp has gone up so dramatically.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

In 2004, Science mag published a literature review of climate change in science journals. They found 3/4 articles on global warming pointed to man as the cause while the other 1/4 didn't attribute it. In 2004, the scientific world didn't even accept any other possibilities! 

Granted that's a little more than two years ago - Onion may have more up to date information than me - but I find that pretty convincing.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I had to get up and shut the bedroom window last night due to the yotes howling . I think they were feeding on nightcrawlers due to all of the rain and warm weather .


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Onion said:


> Ok, without getting really deep into this:
> 
> Let's assume it is a scam. My question is, to what end? Who stands to make piles of cash off of the reaction to perceived global warming?
> 
> ...


Before there was industrialization and "domestic" animals there were ice ages and global warming. Science has proven that.... Do you really think that the past say...100 years(being generous) of modern industries can change a climate that has been going on for millions of years? 

It is one giant political scam...that's it and that's all.


----------

